# Sound of Noise Marine weapons



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

How about this for how they sound like:






(No dissing Black Metal or anything since I actually like it)


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm, i always imagined it as something akin to the Brown Note. but this is fine too.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

No it's the barny song.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

I've thought that a noise marine plays the most loud, hardcore, fast, guitar solo ever. The massive amount noise created causes your eardrums to burst and act like frag grenades, sending shrapnel into your brain, causing massive brain hemorrhaging. This entire time all you can think is, "_Damn, that's the best guitarist I've ever heard."_And thats just from a sonic blaster.

The blastmaster is the loudest, fastest, bass guitar solo ever. The low bass notes smash into your body, causing you heart to pup at a phenomenal rate. Your heart pumps so fast that it causes blood vessels to burst, creating massive internal bleeding. If your lucky. you live to feel you heart explode because of the stress it is under.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

locustgate said:


> No it's the barny song.


Shudder :laugh:



Anfo said:


> I've thought that a noise marine plays the most loud, hardcore, fast, guitar solo ever. The massive amount noise created causes your eardrums to burst and act like frag grenades, sending shrapnel into your brain, causing massive brain hemorrhaging. This entire time all you can think is, "_Damn, that's the best guitarist I've ever heard."_And thats just from a sonic blaster.
> 
> The blastmaster is the loudest, fastest, bass guitar solo ever. The low bass notes smash into your body, causing you heart to pup at a phenomenal rate. Your heart pumps so fast that it causes blood vessels to burst, creating massive internal bleeding. If your lucky. you live to feel you heart explode because of the stress it is under.


Clearly you guys are missing what the actual sounds Noise Marines make. It is mostly soft country music that causes peoples heads to explode when they try to figure out why people could like this music.


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, my dear man. Although I like the thought and I myself like metal music alot, I think I'd be brilliant. But unfortunatly this is not how they sound. So if you want it for Fluff, go ahead. If not, heed my story.

In the HH book Fulgrim, (Major Spoiler Alert ) where the Noise marines are first created it is told. It was during a concert on Fulgrim's flagship, with one of the galaxies most prominent mucisians. She tried to Replicate the wicked music she had heard at the Laer temple, and rather noiceful symphony. Sounds like it was played only on ill-tuned instruments playinf in horrible disharmony. For the concert she creates new instruments, made to play in perfect horrible dissymphony. 

During the concert, everything goes Slaanesh. Like really bad. The Space Marines in the Audience start pummling everything around them, since it is the only emotional expression they know. The many thousand humans indulge in god knows what in the great hall. However it's besides the point. At the climax of the music the dancers became possessed, and gruesomely changed into Daemonettes. They jumped down in the Orchestra grave and slaugthered all.

Marius Vairosean, captain of the 3rd company, was the first to act. As the music was ripped from him, he stormed into the orchestra grave (Literally, Ammirite?) . He took a tube like contraptiona nd hooked it over his shoulder and started trying to play. Severel MArines followed. They mere blew away createing mistunes, and other bracket. No real or un-real music comming. However, without a warning, a huge dis harmonious explosion echoed. Blasting marble off the wall and tearing humans appart. Alas, the Noise marine is born.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Pzycho Leech said:


> Spoiler spoiler spoiler spoiler spoiler...


So, it sounds like my middle school band. Got it.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I always thought that the there wasnt a sound per se, as in it was beyond perception.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought the crying sound of the noise marine's weapon's would be a banshee like sound it seem's to fit well


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

skip to 1:20 to see the power of a noise marine


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I will bet money that it will sound like this. And dude, black metal=\m/ Gorgoroth isn't my style but they are good. I'm more of a Dimmu Borgir type (old stuff and some new, best album was Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia)


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

I imagined it to be something like this...


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

Hahaha I like that one!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

how about you form aband of 300 5 year olds and just let them have at it... either that or you are forced to hear barbra strieseind


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

They also would use Dubstep based technology (but of course that would not sound as bad as the psyopus song i posted above lololol)

oh and this...


----------



## SlaaneshDreadnought (Jan 2, 2011)

oh how about for whom the bell tolls by metallica.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

It's most likely just a loud shrieking "swwoooo-shomp" noise


----------



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

They play Justin Bieber music. Sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The amplified sound of my family, not counting my sister, singing.

Warning non amplified causes: Head aches, cops being called do to possible domestic violence, dogs in the neighbor hood howling, your cat running away  ,your dog running away, kids making fun of you, nose bleeds, your gecko dieing, cancer, that one is a joke.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Always assumed it was that, the imploding head aftermath was due to falling for it again.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I always imagined it to sound like a combination of thousands of voices screaming in terror and pain accompanied by Surfin' Bird by the Trashmen.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Solar Lord Macharius said:


> They play Justin Bieber music.


:goodpost:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

you know this is off topic a bit but i miss the old noise marine models that looked like an 80s hair metal band


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm convinced that Borgore is a Noise Marine.

evidence to prove my case located below.





Damn it all to Hell now I have an urge to paint up a squad and carry a small MP3 player with external speakers to play this song whenever I announce their shooting phase. I don't even play that faction... Grrrrr

FFX


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I always imagined they play something along the lines of the Mr Blobby Song.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> How about this for how they sound like:
> 
> YouTube - Gorgoroth - Carving a giant (uncensored)
> 
> (No dissing Black Metal or anything since I actually like it)


Great song, great band. But no, Solar Lord Macharius has it right. It blares Justin Bieber, but occasionally switches it up with some Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

They play the most epic, reality shattering, time warping rock ballad of all time. The sheer awesomeness of what is being unleashed by them causes Slaanesh to have five billion orgasms simultaneously and Khorne to shat himself.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

SlaaneshDreadnought said:


> oh how about for whom the bell tolls by metallica.


Why would they play that? Thats actually a good song!


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

My friends noise marineshave been known to play the YMCA, In the navy and its raining men.......what? it's slaanesh


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Damn firefighter, that is the shit. I agree he must be a noise marine. Imagine that in a car with a bass system. Wow.


----------

